# I can't plant my taters...



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I only planted half my taters because of the weather. Now, it rained another 4" & today its raining again. I'm thinking the first ones I planted rotted & its getting kinda of late now for planting the others.
I guess I'll still try to plant. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

YES


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel your pain.I might borrow my neighbors cow and try to plant rice this weekend.Need to run by the Depot and see if they have any rice sets.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I feel your pain.I might borrow my neighbors cow and try to plant rice this weekend.Need to run by the Depot and see if they have any rice sets.


LMAO.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I was in the garden yesterday & noticed that some of my taters are sprouting. 
ML you planted at the right time how is your crop doing ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rain, rain, rain. Haven't been able to work the garden for several days...and need to get those cover crops turned under. 

RB, my potatoes are doing fine. They are just about the hardiest of veggies to grow. Only thing they are sensitive to is heat....spuds in the soil in late May will rot, and sometimes before....which is why the early planting dates are necessary. 

I hope we get a break for a few days this next week.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks lark. Weather has finally good but the dang ground is to wet to till. I'm planting them dang taters some how. LOL! I got the bed ready just need to till the compost in. I even got the compost on top of the row that needs to be tilled. But I'm not complaining about the rain. I need about 300 round bales this summer. You gotta love it. Its always something. LOL Bugs, hogs, rabbits, drought, to cold, to hot, & now its to wet. LMAO. 
But man I can't wait for that first mater.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know which I look forward to most...the first tomato, first big onion, or the little new potatoes that I rob from the main plants....its all good. 

I got 150 round bales this past year...fed about 125 so far. Grass coming on and cows won't eat hay much now. 

Sure good to see that sunshine today!!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm afraid I have the same problem


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> I'm afraid I have the same problem


I finally got the rest planted yesterday. About a month late. Maybe, will have a spring this year & a mild summer. I think I'll still be ok.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I still got water standing everywhere. At least i was able to get in and till it. Maybe I'll just plant Okra this year, if it ever dries up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> I still got water standing everywhere. At least i was able to get in and till it. Maybe I'll just plant Okra this year, if it ever dries up.


I'd let the dirt get warmer for okra. I usually plant it when I pick my onions are taters. You know okree it likes hot weather.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I plant okra when people start planting cotton


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> I plant okra when people start planting cotton


I've planted that stuff early & all I do is keep replanting. Now I just wait & its so much easier.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I cheated went to garden ridge and bought the .99 plants. Stuck em in the ground.
also got a peach tree.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I'd let the dirt get warmer for okra. I usually plant it when I pick my onions are taters. You know okree it likes hot weather.


yep, the last thing in the garden is the okra. might be june this year before it dries up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That is one thing about living here. It is totally sand & dries up quick.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> That is one thing about living here. It is totally sand & dries up quick.


Good for growing onions and gophers


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> Good for growing onions and gophers


Ha! Ha! & hogs.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Ha! Ha! & hogs.


doesn't strawberries and watermelons like sandier soil?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my maters planted on the 16th after a 4.5 inch rain last week. Today not much rain only .15 incher. Happy happy happy, Lord please let it dry up for a month. Amen


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll take the rain. Glad you got your maters in the ground. I'm gonna try & plant some manana.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Got mine in the ground last weekend along with some squash and zuch.

Next I've got prep the other bed for cucs and okra


----------

